# Taliban Interview Goes Wrong



## Tokko (27 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## astrosfan (27 Mai 2009)

Ich werde heute mit Untertiteln träumen


----------



## Katzun (27 Mai 2009)

lol wie geil


----------

